# beaver trapping



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

anybody been doing any spring beaver trapping yet? I'd imagine south of here should be around prime time. Just curious how everybody is doing. Also, does anyone know what the prices are at? I usually sell mine in the whole.


----------

